# ileostomy takedown w/ formation of ileal J pouch



## colemjm (Nov 18, 2008)

one of my docs did a take down of an end-ileostomy with the formation of ileal J- pouch and ileoanal/ rectal anastomosis. 
How would you code the J-pouch?


----------

